# SAS Brit Sniper Kills a few of Obama's People



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

SAS sniper hero 'killed an ISIS terror leader who was about to incinerate hostages with a flame thrower by shooting its fuel tank from 1,500m'
A top ISIS executioner was moments away from burning 12 hostages alive
The SAS marksman fired a single 50. round at the flame thrower's fuel tank
Bullet caused explosion which killed the feared ISIS leader and henchmen
Rescue operation took place in village near Raqqa, Syria earlier this month 
By ALEXANDER ROBERTSON FOR MAILONLINE
PUBLISHED: 05:49 EST, 11 September 2016 | UPDATED: 06:07 EST, 11 September 2016

A British sniper took out a feared ISIS executioner as he prepared to murder several hostages by shooting a fuel tank on his back and incinerating him.

The SAS marksman fired a single round from his Barrett .50 calibre sniper rifle at the terrorist, who was about to use a flame thrower to kill 12, from 1,500m.

The bullet hit the flame thrower's fuel tank and caused a huge fireball, also killing three other ISIS members who were ready to film the execution.

A British sniper took out a feared ISIS executioner as he prepared to murder several hostages by shooting a fuel tank on his back and incinerating him (stock image)
A British sniper took out a feared ISIS executioner as he prepared to murder several hostages by shooting a fuel tank on his back and incinerating him 
A source told the Daily Star Sunday how the rescue operation took place in a tiny village near Raqqa, Syria, earlier this month.

Shortly after the explosion, the prisoners - thought to be civilians - were freed by British and US special forces.

The ISIS executioner killed in the mission is said to have been on a US 'kill list' for several months, due to his method of slaughtering prisoners by burning them alive.

The source told the newspaper: "The SAS team moved into an overwatch position above a village where they were told the execution was going to take place.

The SAS marksman fired a single round from his Barrett .50 calibre sniper rifle at the terrorist, who was about to use a flame thrower to kill 12, from 1,500m (stock image)
The SAS marksman fired a single round from his Barrett .50 calibre sniper rifle at the terrorist, who was about to use a flame thrower to kill 12, from 1,500m (stock image)

"Up to 12 civilians were going to be murdered - eight men and four women. They were suspected of being spies.

"The executioner gave some sort of rambling speech over a loud hailer then when he finished the SAS sniper opened fire.'

The rescue comes a few months after another SAS sniper took out two ISIS car bombers with a single shot when they were driving towards their target in Libya.

The heroic sharpshooter saved hundreds of lives by hitting the driver in the head with a deadly shot from 1,000m.

The bullet went through the driver's skull and lodged in the passenger's neck, killing them both.

The jihadis were transporting a massive bomb to Tripoli where they planned to detonate it in a packed market, intelligence revealed.

SAS sniper kills ISIS executioner moments before he kills 12 hostages | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Buy that man a beer and I'll even replace the ammo! Nice shot.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The SAS does not mess around, and I can only hope, that we have SF & SEAL snipers on the ground in Syria. If we do, it isn't getting any press.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Put a bounty on these animals. Just like wolves had a bounty. Eradicate.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> The SAS does not mess around, and I can only hope, that we have SF & SEAL snipers on the ground in Syria. If we do, it isn't getting any press.


That's actually how it's supposed to be (the lack of press) and is the safest thing for our warriors...where ever they may be....to not have the world, including the US population, know it.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Put a bounty on these animals. Just like wolves had a bounty. Eradicate.


Open the "season" here too!
They breed like rats and suck every benefit that exists from the citizens!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Another one down and more to come , they can be taken down one at a time , until we get all of them .


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

That's fricken awesome. Does incinerated isis fighter sound like bacon cooking??


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chipper said:


> That's fricken awesome. Does incinerated isis fighter sound like bacon cooking??


"I love the smell of burning napalm in the morning", Apocalypse Now. Some here still remember the smell.

The SAS and the lesser known SBS, are alike and descend from the British Commandoes, ALL real tough bastards!

The Germans hated them so much that they would kill captured Commandoes after a short interrogation period.

I attended an SAS sniper school for a week back in 2002, shot out to 1,000 yards.

These instructors were well seasoned, saw combat all over the globe, mostly in equatorial Africa and the Mid East.

Their mentality about killing, is equal to us stepping on a roach, their only feeling, recoil, their minds were not infected with PC.

I got along quite well with them, them knowing, I with some similar background, and them seeing I could stalk and shoot.

The school was held at Curry(sniper) range, FT. Devens, Ma, familiar ground to me.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Snipers are the ultimate soldiers and survivors.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

6811 said:


> Snipers are the ultimate soldiers and survivors.


And the most detested, most executed on the spot of capture by any side but us.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Good shot!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I do love a good story with a happy ending!


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

The best part of the SAS is, I have met 2 non-active duty SAS fellows, and they were very tough, one was my orienteering instructor and a big part of my life for a while as a kid, but they both were also your typical, calm almost boring old school Brit even in the field. They made tea and were fastidious in there hygiene and there manors were excellent. It was great to watch.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Arent stories with happy endings so wonderful to read about?


----------

